# question...



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

Is the 2.7T offered in the avant, and if so what year?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## silver96 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: question... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

only in the allroad


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: question... (silver96)*

well that sux. my vr6 passat is faster that the 2.8 avant.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

buy 2 cars a S6 (widebody avant) and a donor 2.7T car with a 6spd. but you probably could find a 2.8 avant for cheap


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (joemamma)*

oh, you must think my pockets are deep,sorry but you are mistaken my friend.








anyway, i think i'll hold off until spring to buy an A6. next few months are uncertain for me, might be moving to italy, who knows???


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

here are your cars
a6 avants:<b/>
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1
*S4 donor:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (joemamma)*

thanks for the ebay links http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (joemamma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joemamma* »_buy 2 cars a S6 (widebody avant) and a donor 2.7T car with a 6spd. but you probably could find a 2.8 avant for cheap

He'll shoot himself before successfully transplanting a 2.7T into a 4.2 donor. Way too expensive and complex to be worthwhile. IMO, if you get an S6, keep it stock and enjoy it! 
Of course it won't be a stick, but there's the S4 Avant for that.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Obelix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Obelix* »_
He'll shoot himself before successfully transplanting a 2.7T into a 4.2 donor. Way too expensive and complex to be worthwhile. IMO, if you get an S6, keep it stock and enjoy it! 


Makes sense to me.


----------

